# Was sind das für Tierchen?



## Markus1979 (2. Juni 2005)

Weiß nicht, was das ist. Vielleicht sind es ja auch Stechmückenlarven. Wenn ja, dann könnte man ja vielleicht den beitrag mit dem anderen Verschmelzen.


Also diese putzigen Tierchen sind bei uns im Bachlauf direkt an der "Wasseraustrittsstelle". Wie man vielleicht erkennen kann, sind sie sehr klein. 












Nicht das das irgendwas schlimmes ist.
Sie sind sehr kleine. Max. 1cm lang und ca. 1-1.5mm dick. Hat ja irgendwas von stark pigmentierten Mehlwürmer, nur kleiner


----------



## bonsai (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Markus

das sind Larven der Kriebelmüke.
Die benötigen fließendes Wasser, betrachte sie als zusätzlichen Filter und Futter für Libellenlarven oder Fische, denn obwohl sie an Haftfäden hängen, gelangen durch die Strömung doch viele Larver in den Teich.

Gruß 
Norbert


----------



## Markus1979 (2. Juni 2005)

Puhhhh Gott sei dank 

Das mit den Haftfäden habe ich auch beobachten können, bloß ich wußte nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll.

Ist schon wahrsinn, was sich so alles nach ein paar Wochen entwickelt.

Danke Bonsai


----------



## gabi (2. Juni 2005)

Hi Markus,

Kriebelmücke? Da hab ich doch letztens mal was gelesen. In nem anderen Forum (Forum.Planten.de) das die Erwachsenen Kriebelmücken gar nicht so harmlos sind. Hab nur jetzt leider keine Zeit den Link rauszusuchen.


----------



## Markus1979 (2. Juni 2005)

Der link hat mir schon geholfen. Danke Gabi.

Also so wie es da steht brauche ich mir um den Teich keine Sorgen zu machen, sonder ehr um unseren Hund und uns selber. 
hier ist der Link, der Gabi bestimmt meinte Klick



> _aus dem Forum_
> Meine hunde leiden auch schon zwei jahre an diesen mistviechern.
> Die setzten sich an die ohrspitzen (schäferhunde) und beissen rein, dem alten sitzten sie auf dem nasenrücken vorne am spiegel und beissen bis es blutet.
> Habe schon sämtliches ausprobiert nichts hilft auf dauer.
> ...


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2005)

genau

PS.
dieses Wort ist der 7777. Beitrag  in diesem Forum.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2005)

boah Gabi,worauf Du alles so achtest   

Nächstes Etappenziel < 8888 Beiträge, los gehts


----------



## bonsai (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,
seit 10 Jahren hab ich die Kriebelmücken im Filter und allen strömenden Stellen im Teich, diese beschriebenen Beissattacken habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Der einzige Ärger war, das die Durchflussrate von der Pumpe im Druckschlauch teilweise stark reduziert war, weil die Larven sogar den ganzen Schlauch besetzt hatten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Markus1979 (3. Juni 2005)

Das hört sich schonmal gut an. Bin mal gespannt, wann die schlüpfen und wie die das Blut von uns finden. 

Ist schon nicht schlecht, wie fest die sich an Stellen "festhalten" können. Wie haste die raus bekommen?
Ich denke mal, du hast einfach gewartet, bis die geschlüpft sind, oder?


----------



## Matin (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Tierchen?*

Diese Tiere habe ich im UVC Klärer gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu verhindern,da er damit nicht richtig funktioniert.
Gruß
Matin


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Tierchen?*

bei mir sitzen sie in massen in der verrohrung des siebfilters und auch an den seiten des siebes.
ich mache die verrohrung alle 14 tage mal auf, halte sie in den teich und ziehe die flaschenbürste durch 
allerdings sind sie ziemlich hartnäckig und kleben ziemlich fest am rohr.
an anderen stellen ist mir noch kein befall aufgefallen.

gruß ulla


----------



## elkop (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Tierchen?*

pferde leiden ganz besonders unter den kriebelmücken. das sind ganz scheißliche mistviecher. tschuldigung *rotwerd* aber ich hass die biester.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Rowena (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Tierchen?*



			
				Matin schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Tiere habe ich im UVC Klärer gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu verhindern,da er damit nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Gruß
> Matin




Gute Frage!

Wo im UVC Klärer haben sie sich denn platziert?
Bei mir, sind sie genau vor der Lampe, das Klarsichtteil, das eigentlich klares,
fließendes Wasser anzeigen soll, ich habe gestern entdeckt, das es da plötzlich verklumpt und nix mehr zu sehen ist, geschweige denn, ob die Lampe noch arbeitet:shock


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Tierchen?*

Hei, die Biester hatten wir auch schonmal. Dann hab ich die mit einem Bambuswedel jeden Tag abgewedelt und die Fische haben sie gefressen und irgendwann war ruhe... Die Biester haben einem regelrecht das Fleisch an den Knöcheln rausgerissen, wenn man im Garten gearbeitet hat. Das war mehr als unangenehm...

VG Monika


----------

